# IELTS Functional English Overall Or Each??



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

Dear All

Today i received my Spouse IELTS result

L:5.5
R:4.0
W:5.5
S:5.5

*Overall:5.0
*
Does The IELTS Functional English consider Overall score Or Each module score ??


Thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

As far as I know its the average score for Functional English. 
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear All
> 
> Today i received my Spouse IELTS result
> 
> ...


You are good to go. They need 4.5 overall, not each.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi 

For the spouse Functional English, need to get overall 4.5 or each should be 4.5? 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

i noticed from above link is each 4.5, am i right? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> Hi
> 
> For the spouse Functional English, need to get overall 4.5 or each should be 4.5?
> 
> ...


Nope

It’s average 
She can even get 0 in one module if need be and still pass as long as she makes up in other modules to reach 4.5 average


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> It’s average
> She can even get 0 in one module if need be and still pass as long as she makes up in other modules to reach 4.5 average


Thanks for your reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I hope you are aware that there are several easy ways to prove functional English even without a test

Also functional English score are valid for only 1 year and not 3

Cheers


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

NB said:


> I hope you are aware that there are several easy ways to prove functional English even without a test
> 
> Cheers


Yeap, anyway she got 

L:6 
R: 4 
R:6 
S:6.5 

so shouldn't be a problem 
thanks once again


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> Yeap, anyway she got
> 
> L:6
> R: 4
> ...


She has passed
Remember this result is valid for only 1 year from the date of test and not 3

Cheers


----------



## r.ichi (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi all,
I have got in contact with the immigration department and they said that my partner must get at least 4.5 in each component and the immigration website says “An average band score of at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components“.

Can you guys please confirm if she need to get in each or just the overall would be enough? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

r.ichi said:


> Hi all,
> I have got in contact with the immigration department and they said that my partner must get at least 4.5 in each component and the immigration website says “An average band score of at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components“.
> 
> Can you guys please confirm if she need to get in each or just the overall would be enough?
> ...


You have to get an average
So as long as the sum of all the 4 scores is minimum 18, you are good

Cheers


----------



## r.ichi (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi NB thanks for your reply.

Yeah my partner got s 5.5, w 5, r 4, l 4 which the overall is 4.5. So, she is good to go. 
But they said that it needs to be in each. I think the rules for Functional English has changed.


----------



## r.ichi (Dec 20, 2018)

NB said:


> r.ichi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Hi NB thanks for your reply.
Yeah my partner got s 5.5, w 5, r 4, l 4 which the overall is 4.5. So, she is good to go. But they said that it needs to be in each. I think the rules for Functional English has changed.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

“An average band score of at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components”

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

Functional English is the only one making reference to Average Band Score


----------



## r.ichi (Dec 20, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> “An average band score of at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components”
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> Functional English is the only one making reference to Average Band Score


Thanks for replying.


I see what you mean. But the word “each” is causing a misunderstanding. I am not sure whether I can prove or not with just the overall. 

Any recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## r.ichi (Dec 20, 2018)

Anyone in the forum has applied functional English recently could give me a light? 

I am just desperately because my wife is pregnant and she won’t be able to take another exam anytime soon.


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

r.ichi said:


> Anyone in the forum has applied functional English recently could give me a light?
> 
> I am just desperately because my wife is pregnant and she won’t be able to take another exam anytime soon.


Hi r.ichi, did CO contact you on this and explain what functional english is? I am sharing your concern now as my wife got 5.5 on average but her lst was just 4.0.


----------



## r.ichi (Dec 20, 2018)

ntminhduc90 said:


> r.ichi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone in the forum has applied functional English recently could give me a light?
> ...



Not yet. But I got some assistance from an agent and she explained me that should be fine with the overall.


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

r.ichi said:


> Not yet. But I got some assistance from an agent and she explained me that should be fine with the overall.


Yes, someone told me not to refer to the information on DOHA website but i still worried about this. Just want to get a DG asap.


----------



## r.ichi (Dec 20, 2018)

ntminhduc90 said:


> r.ichi said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet. But I got some assistance from an agent and she explained me that should be fine with the overall.
> ...


Yeah! I contacted the DHA and they have no idea what is the functional english and the website is not very clear, as mentioned before, functional is the only one which mentions “average”... I am still waiting for the answer from the CO, but i am quite confident that they will accept the overall.


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

r.ichi said:


> Yeah! I contacted the DHA and they have no idea what is the functional english and the website is not very clear, as mentioned before, functional is the only one which mentions “average”... I am still waiting for the answer from the CO, but i am quite confident that they will accept the overall.


https://www.legislation.gov.au/Deta...-YkQrCEXUmRQe9yI_ywJEm5x8UaNba7EHIqfgcfunKl9o
(c) the applicant provides evidence of having achieved an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average band score of at least 4.5, based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening in a test conducted:



· not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to migrate; or

· at the time of the processing of the relevant application to migrate;
hope this will be the final answer.


----------

